
10 Golden Lessons From Steve Jobs - veritas
http://ririanproject.com/2007/04/20/10-golden-lessons-from-steve-jobs/
======
earthboundkid
Irony: Quoting, "Don't be trapped by dogma - which is living with the results
of other people's thinking," in article about being more like Steve Jobs.

